
Show HN: Testcontainers, Docker support for JUnit integrated tests - killing_time
http://testcontainers.viewdocs.io/testcontainers-java/
======
killing_time
Developer here! This library arose out of frustration with running Java tests
that had some kind of non-Java dependencies - e.g. databases and web browsers
for UI testing. Testcontainers lets you add Docker containers to your tests,
linked to the lifecycle of the test rather than having to be externally
managed from the outside. I've found it useful, and hope others do too.

A few blog posts outline some of the ways the library can be used:

* JUnit integration testing with Docker and Testcontainers [1]

* Fun with Disque, Java and Spinach [2]

* Better JUnit Selenium testing with Docker and Testcontainers [3]

[1] [https://rnorth.org/24/junit-integration-testing-with-
docker-...](https://rnorth.org/24/junit-integration-testing-with-docker-and-
testcontainers)

[2] [https://rnorth.org/25/fun-with-disque-java-and-
spinach](https://rnorth.org/25/fun-with-disque-java-and-spinach)

[3] [https://rnorth.org/26/better-junit-selenium-testing-with-
doc...](https://rnorth.org/26/better-junit-selenium-testing-with-docker-and-
testcontainers)

